# Rabbits...



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

So I rescued these 3 meat rabbits today, my coworkers neighbor was going to cook them but asked her first if she knew anyone who wanted them
Now I know people eat them, but at least give them dignity .. don't cram all 3 in a small crate for a week and let them sit in their urine and poop. 
So now I have them. The little black one is going to 4H tomorrow. The remaining 2 I'm trying to find homes for. So they are all in my spare bedroom right now while I get their cages set up that I borrowed..

































So my neighbor helped me bathe them and they are now clean.. .
The first pics are them in a small crate sitting in a garage where I got them


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really don't know what to think about you. But then I stop and think a moment and realize you sound an awful lot like me. I can't stand to see them suffer because of a human's callous thinking. I might have stolen them if they were not willing to rehome them.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Just call me sucker. ... the only reason he gave them up was there was no room in his freezer... he was going to kill them last night , but I told my coworker early that I would take them.
They got baths as they stunk and a re now seperated


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Congrats on your new pets! Hehe!

The black one doesn't look like a meat breed, it's a dwarf. That's likely as big as she will get. They make stellar little house bunnies


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh they are not mine, they are all up for adoption. I have all three seperated as one might be a female, so they each have their own house . My neighbor and her daughter came over tonight to see them, her daughter was able to pet all of them, she will be coming I'm over twice a day to care for them as her mom said if she shows she is responsible with caring for them they might let her have one.

I have to get Timothy hay and water bottles and mineral blocks tomorrow.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Elmer is the big one, Lola is the brown one and Bugs is the black one. Bugs is yes a dwarf. The other two we are not sure of maybe Flemish mixes? 
They are now fluffy clean and have food to fatten up, you can feel their bones now that we bathed them. No more pee and poop smell and their fur is soft and silky.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good luck on finding them homes and if you don't and the end up staying with you, we'll understand. Besides, you've got a man there that seems to care as much as you do that they get everything they need. 

I'm with Fiere, the black baby is awfully cute.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow apparently up here the Flemish ones are used for food more then I knew. .. this means I have to triple check anyone interested.. 
My fiance loves animals too which is good, but I do all the work with them. So I figure if they are staying here I need to get them healthy.
They came around a little and Lola actually hopped out of her crate to check us out.
the black one was someone's pet we think as we can handle him really well. He has white fur on his lips which makes him doubly adorable.
They can all stay here until they get great homes.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, shoot. That is just piling more up on you if they stay there. 

The little black one probably already has a home if the little girl follows through. In the mean time, they're safe, they're well cared for.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The black one is going to one of the directors at 4H, I gave her my silkie roosters last year. They are shown in a fun class by some 4H member children (take hens away and they were docile )
My neighbors 10 yr old daughter was over 6am this morning to clean cages. Water,feed and socialize the bunnies. She had her mom text me to see if I was ready for her to come over , she was told if she is responsible with caring for them her parents might get her one if the ones I have are not avsilsble, she really likes Elmer the Flemish mix the best, so she can choose from the 2 if her parents let her.
At Least she shows respondibility, I don't know many 10 yr Olds that are up at 6am working on cleaning cages


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And yeah. I really don't want them to be someone's dinner. I spent over $60 yesterday on supplies and Will be getting more today and they are coming around so I would rather see them as pets.. they can stay here as long as neddrd, Sunday I'm going with my neighbor to look at 2 hutches for sale. I am allergic to animals with fur plus they are in my fiance's sons bedroom so he is on the couch downstairs so I want them outside. Plus they will have access to the grass and fresh air.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, that says a lot about where your heart is. Allergic and yet they came first. Kudos.

Fingers crossed that she takes the one she seems to be so attached to at this point. And she's close enough that if she has questions she can come to you to ask.

You realize about the time you get everything settled that someone will come along and want to adopt them. That's the way those things usually work.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Bugsy the black one goes Monday night to 4h. The other 2 will stay till adopted, my neighbors daughter was just over again helping me move them outside . She is working her butt off for one of them.
I'm allergic to all animals lol, been like that since a kid, and I'm always around them lol, pretty much animaks, dirt,gras,dust mold etc... I just grin and bear it and take allergy pills.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That stinks, about the allergies. Have you ever talked to anyone who suffers like and still they seem to be the biggest animal lovers out there? I've met a couple. 

My father was allergic to my Guinea pigs. Not the rabbits but the pigs. His eyes would get all red and swell up if he touched one but he never said they had to go. And of course, being a kid at the time, I didn't realize that his reaction was a big deal.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It was worse as a kid, better as I grew up as I built a tolerance to everything . I have some friends who are allergic too and they just take allergy pills and deal with it like I do. Sometimes it's really bad (hay is the worst), and sometimes it's not so bad


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Outside and loving life.......


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They look so much better. Bunnies can be a challenge but dang it, they are so sweet looking.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I've spent $150 since yesterday to get them the right food etc .. never realized what was involved until I got these yesterday


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They will be brought in tonight at dark, too many fireworks Will be going on so I want them inside for their safety


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you know: Rabbits can be litter trained? That they will learn their names and come when called? 

My daughter had a rabbit she named Dog. Amazed the heck out of me one day when he jumped back in to his cage to do his business. Wow! Did that really just happen? And if we had it out running around I could call him and he would come running. 

If the cages are not sold with the bunnies they will come in handy with the birds. Even though I'm not raising chickens any more I kept my transport cages for the time being just in case.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The woman who lent me the cages has a Flemish giant that is litter trained, I got to meet her yesterdsy when I went to borrow the cages. Apparently rabbits are very smart. Whoever gets these will have nice rabbits. Once they are gone I have to return the cages


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Tonight mg neighbors daughter held Elmer and Lola.

And Sadie takes her job of protecting the bunnies very seriously...

And yes they are back in my house due to the fireworks going off. I don't want them freaking out especially Bugsy as he got a bit paranoid outside and wasn't calm like he was in the house., so I think he was a house rabbit as inside he is very calm and easy to pet, put him outside and he freaked out if we went near his cage.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Well now aren't they spoiled!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Just a little lol. They are now on my porch until the rain stops as the cages don't have houses in them


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Bill holding Elmer, he is like a rabbit whisperer lol . Elmer just lays in his arms.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh, oh. That's bad. What are you going to do when Bill says he wants to keep him?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

He won't so I'm safe..


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Litter training Bugsy for his home Monday with 4H









Now to work on the other 2 for litter training


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Bugsy pooped in the tray all on his own.
I put a 2nd tray in lola's cage and placed some poop in it as we didn't find a wet place for pee when we cleaned out her cage, so hopefully by me putting some of her poop in it she will learn to use it (make her more adoptable then)
.I need another tray for Elmer now as I only had 2 with the cages


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Sadie meeting Elmer. She kissed him and then he smacked her in the face lol.
She is solid with any critter I bring inside


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rabbits can be ferocious now. When we think of rabbits we think of how they react in the wild, running away to safety. Domestic? Not so much.

My sister's dog thought it was a good idea to chase my daughter's rabbit Dog. Turned out not to be a good idea, Dog went after the sister's dog. Stayed right on the heels of my sister's dog all around the backyard. I don't remember how many circuits they made before we finally caught her dog. 

(that got confusing in the telling. Dog the rabbit chasing a dog.)


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol that must have been funny to watch!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What was funnier was the dumb sis who thought it was a good idea to let her dog loose when she knew the rabbit was out. She was certain the rabbit was going to hurt her dog if he got hold of him.

Please don't ask me to repeat that. It was almost as hard to keep straight as the first comment about Dog and the dog.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Hahahaha!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

BTW, any updates on your three?


----------



## zookeeper (Dec 5, 2014)

We've kept rabbits for years too. One we had some years ago was best friends with my dog, the dog used to let the rabbit out of his hutch as soon as I went to work then the 2 of them would play all day. By the time I got back, they'd both be shattered. They shared food too, I fed the dog a muesli type food, the dog ate the meaty bits and the rabbit picked out the peas and maize! Quite something to see a dog and a rabbit sharing a food bowl! We have 9 rabbits just now, they're mainly from the SSPCA rescue centre.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

All are here, Bugsy goes this morning to 4h
Elmer uses the water bottle now and lola uses the litterbox.my neighbor is adopting lola


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Elmer is next to find a home


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's great to hear. At least you know the two have homes and good ones at that. 

Would be wrong in thinking that if things don't work out you told them to bring them back?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Bugsy is now with one of the directors of 4h, her 9 year old rabbit just died so she is keeping bugsy to show herself. 
I told her if it doesn't work out he has to come back to me, same with neighbor, the rabbits must come back to me if it doesn't work out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I will not tell you I'm surprised. After what they went through I'd do the same thing. So, I get why you do it even when it means more work and expense.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks
It has cost me $200 already for food and supplies so far, including ear meds for elmer lol... I guess I'm a sucker lol... they get the best food, grass. Etc .. bill thinks I'm nuts but he at least is in my corner and loves animals too. He told me this morning that he figures eventually I'll have another rescue critter in the house again lol....


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Even the dogs in adopted out when I had my rescue the owners were told they have to come back to me if it doesn't work out..


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And bugsy went to his new home and hopefully elmer and lola will at the end of the month.
They are now outside in temporary pens.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I see one of the girls wants to know who they are. 

Has the neighbor girl been coming over?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They all were like Who are you two and what are you doing in our yard...

Yep she comes over at 7 am and then after I get home from work or during the day while I'm at work. Supposedly her parents are adopting both of them and are starting to get plans for their hutches


----------

